# Improper Actions by Police



## American Protector (Oct 13, 2013)

So I'm starting this thread to ask a question about a traffic stop I recently was involved in. Being an Army Vet, and currently working Armed Security what this Staty did honestly blew my mind. For those veterans who have more experience than me please comment and help me understand the situation.

On my way down the infamously booby-trapped I-495 (South) I had a cop come behind me and pull me over. routine, got my I.D, Reg, and the like. Before I can get them all together this State Trooper storms out of his car, walks right up to my window (disregarding safety procedure all together) with his hand on his holster, and slams both hands on the window edge.

"WTF is wrong with you kid? Do you know how to drive," he yells right in my face louder than my DI use to. "Your going 65 in my left lane, and your gonna cause a God Damn accident on my highway. thats just fucking dumb kid. Next time move over or get off the highway!" Then he just turns around and leaves...........no Ticket/Citation/Warning. He just gets back in his car, yells at me to drive through his speaker, and takes off.

The reason I bring this up is to ask why the hell he may have done this? Why did he just rush up to my car, hands on his holster? Don't they train at the Academy to take a broad approach to a scene to check for danger? Why not approach broadly to make sure I wasn't holding a gun? The language....and then the complete lack of ticket?

Anyway, thoughts and comments?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Vet plates? Was he an older guy? More importantly, why were you doing 65 in the passing lane, were you TRYING to cause an accident?!?


----------



## American Protector (Oct 13, 2013)

Trying to follow the speed limit Hush, but I think I was doing 65-70 after I had just passed a few cars. He didn't have Vets plate, the guy roughly in his 40's, maybe early 50's. Tall guy too, had the look of fellow military about him.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I won't give any insight into to the alleged tactics used by the Trooper, but I will post the M.G.L.

*c. 89 Section 4b*

_*Upon all ways the driver of a vehicle shall drive in the lane nearest the right side of the way when such lane is available for travel, except when overtaking another vehicle or when preparing for a left turn. When the right lane has been constructed or designated for purposes other than ordinary travel, a driver shall drive his *_
_*vehicle in the lane adjacent to the right lane except when overtaking another vehicle or when preparing for a left or right turn; provided, however, that a driver may drive his vehicle in such right lane if signs have been erected by the department of highways permitting the use of such lane. *_


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

So much potential lulz here


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I found a pic of "American Protector" in action:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

you drove like an ass in the left lane, refused to pull over for a emergency vehicle and then whine when you get an ass chewing , but no fine ?

GFY !!!


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Johnny Law said:


> So much potential lulz here


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

As trooper once told me "the left lane is mine" i learned a long time ago you can fo 80 as long as you get out of the way of the crown vic in your rear view


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Man if your this upset when getting a break I cant imagine how butthurt you would be if he gave you a ticket. You working at Seabrook Station?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Quit whining you sound like all the other entitled little douche bags who complain about how mean the police were to them. In regards to his tactics let me put it this way, after a cop has been working for years we can be tactically sound without looking like some goofy asshole fresh out of the academy. 

You want to be on the job but you're bashing a cop on this forum......that's just plain stupid.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Stop being a douche driving 65 in the left lane. 

Sounds like he did u a favor for not citing you. 

Welcome to Masscops. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

I didn't get it ... What is it OP is unhappy about? Not getting ticket? 

I'm gonna have to fall back on my sensitivity training here  ST should've gently tell him to do his best not cause an accident ... Write a ticket BUT with the "smiley face" ... A
Hand written "Thank you" note perhaps ...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Buddy, your lucky it wasn't a certain truck team trooper that i'am think of. knowing your military back ground you would have been doing push ups in the BDL. and a gig!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

OK it's time to let the rest of us in on the fun.
FB page please.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hank Moody said:


> Did you have your custom made "Halo Armor" on when you got pulled over?


By custom made, I bet he means "bought online."


----------



## MA12Local (Jul 26, 2012)

Was the trooper's cover on or off (this is HUGE!)? My friend's brother who knows a trooper told me that troopers can't write tickets or even issue warnings without a cover on.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I *knew* this thread was chock full of lulz.

Reminds me of the Mt. Ida kid who taught the CT. state trooper a thing or two about approaching a car.


----------



## redpara (Jun 7, 2004)

American Protector -1. please answer the question on deployment history.
2. If you are protecting ME, I am moving to England!
3. All the best with you impending (or imploding) LE job


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If you remember the Mt Ida kid got the shit end of the stick and got fired.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh, no! You all have been mean to him! He'll complain even more now!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Wow. What a beat down session, where'd he go? Creating a new account?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Hopefully he smartened up and realized how dumb he sounded complaining about a break to a board full of LEOs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> OK it's time to let the rest of us in on the fun.
> FB page please.


+1



263FPD said:


> He had not logged on today since the initial post.


Surprise surprise

And if any other little shit wants to claim being an "Army Vet" remember this one little thing: The Army does not Have DI's, they have DS's. That's your only clue. Go figure out what a DS is asswipe!

Better yet, you know what? GFYS. You have a lot of balls claiming to protect our country when people have lost their lives doing just that.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> I *knew* this thread was chock full of lulz.
> 
> Reminds me of the Mt. Ida kid who taught the CT. state trooper a thing or two about approaching a car.


that was a crazy smack down complete with the kids ID posted !

didn't know they fired him, seems a bit harsh.............................


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

pahapoika said:


> didn't know they fired him, seems a bit harsh.............................


All that matters is......


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

I keep checking this thread, hoping for a response from the op... how disappointing. 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Razr now Free


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

right.as.rain said:


> I keep checking this thread, hoping for a response from the op... how disappointing.


... but expected ... He's said it all  Now he is listening as a guest (I'm sure) ...

My diagnosis - video games overload  Kid must've spent weekend playing Halo, Medal of Honor and Grand Theft Auto ... Got really confused and misguided ...


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

263FPD said:


> One thing I didn't get though. Why is it that in one if his FB posts, a friend if his refers to him as looking like Goebbels and then his GF says that if he is Goebbels she wants to be his Eva Braun. Doesn't she know that Eva was banging Adolph, and if he'd catch her banging Goebbels, he would likely be sent to the salt mines?
> 
> Yeah yeah. I did a little reading in his very public profile. What a dipshit.


First of all - Creepy!!! 
Second - you didn't really expect him to have smart and educated GF, right?! 
And did I mention using Nazi dead leaders as role play characters is seriously disturbing!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"didn't know they fired him, seems a bit harsh............................. "

He lied to the Chief about it.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

It's just a matter of time before the admins get a request to delete his account and posts.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

263FPD said:


> He had not logged on today since the initial post.


Mom and Dad must have taken away his computer privileges.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

What A Beating. He aint coming back. How bout that FB page??????????


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Apparently he did not see Die Hard 1, you should never go into battle without your shoes on moron.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

The offer is still open, I might start paying you OT for all your Det. work.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

263FPD said:


> Found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! I just spit coffee into my monitor  
For some people every day is Halloween ...


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

You dont tug on supermans cape, dont spit into the wind, and you dont mess around with V!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Doesn't seem like you guys have slowed down one bit since I've been away.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Doesn't seem like you guys have slowed down one bit since I've been away.


I second that. I've now realized how much I've missed it here. This thread made my night!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Doesn't seem like you guys have slowed down one bit since I've been away.


And we're glad to have you back!


----------

